# Do any of you have crepey eyelids?



## cherryice (Feb 27, 2007)

I've noticed that lately there is a tiny bit of crepiness around my eyelid area.  It's not noticeable to anyone but me, but I hate it because it makes eye shadow blending a pain.  Certain shadows seem to make the problem look worse than it is.  Someone else just told me getting your brows waxed is not good for the eye area because it tugs at the skin.  I get sugared rather than waxed, so I'm wondering if this is just as bad.  

I use a good eye cream and have just ordered a shadow primer that is supposed to help the problem, but so far it's still there.

I'm considering getting some laser treatment or Botox done to nip the problem in the bud before it gets any worse.  

Do any of you have any tips?


----------



## Cruella (Feb 27, 2007)

When you say "crepey" do you mean that the skin of the eyelid seems loose? If so, I have a similar problem. Cream shadows are impossible to work with so I avoid those. I have to close my eye and lift my brow a little to smooth out the skin so I can apply my e/s evenly. 

I don't think lasers or Botox would help this area; I'm saving my pennies so I can get an eyelift!


----------



## cherryice (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, it's sort of loose, but only in a tiny part of the corner of my eye, so I'm not sure if there is enough skin to do a lift yet (or money in my pocketbook to afford one!).  It's just enough to make cream shadows and certain powder ones go on streaky and icky.  Isn't it annoying?!

I read somewhere (maybe in that NewBeauty magazine) that lasers can help with the area, so I was hoping to try that out.  In a few months, I'm going to make an appointment with this plastic surgery/aesthetic center in town and see what they have to say.  But in the meantime, I wish there was a product that could help a little bit.  I'm not even *that* old yet!


----------



## Lissy Loo (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes i suffer from this. Alot of eyeshadows don't look sooth on my eyelids which really annoys me. I have tried UDPP and also paints and nothing really makes them look any soother. I was thinking maybe a really good eye cream. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Otherwise i might try and see what difference a shadestick does or just go into a MAC store and see what they suggest...


----------



## crikey (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, unfortunately. But then I am crashing towards forty at an alarming rate. My eyelid skin is very much looser than it used to be, and that's probably not helped by a bad old habit of rubbing my eyes hard with the heels of my hand when tired. Annoyingly, it's much more pronounced on one eye, the left, where there is a little bit old folding at the outer corner. The biggest impact of this is that I can no longer wear eyeliner "wings" that kick out beyond the edge--it just looks horrid, and overlaps lines or vanishes into crows' feet. 

Not a problem in general, as long as I am gentle, blend like mad, raise my eyebrows to lift the skin when applying things, and don't try to ignore it but work with it as best I can. I'm trying to rethink the shape of my eye makeup to make the most of it, and lay off the harsher shinies on those parts, rather than just pretending it's not happening and using methods that I stuck to from my early twenties.

Don't think it's ever going to go away, and I have no intentions of messing with it surgically or chemically. I shall grow old disgracefully instead.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 16, 2007)

I have crepiness on my eyelids. I hate it. It interferes with the way my shadows look.  I miss having smooth eyelids. I don't have a lot of extra/loose skin on them or anything...it's the texture of the skin itself.

I haven't found a primer that helps. I generally use UDPP. I /have/ found that in general, using paint pots as a base makes it look worse because of the way the paint pulls at the skin. Same thing with fluidlines...they pull at the crepiness in a weird way that sometimes is hard to smooth out. 

I'm also a little crepey in my under-eye area, making concealer a bitch to wear. It just winds up looking...cakey. 

I'm also on the search for a good eye cream. I had been using MD Forte's Rejuvenating Eye Cream, as I use their other skin care products and love them. I don't feel like the eye cream in their line is doing much.

So since it's about to run out, I went to Sephora and got two samples of new eye creams I'm testing out. We'll see. I hope others post their experience with crepiness on this thread too. 

If I don't find something, I will absolutely consider laser. I've been thinking about it anyway.


----------



## user79 (Oct 17, 2007)

It's a natural part of aging. I'm 27 and I'm noticing the skin around my eyes is not as tight and smooth as it once was. It's not really wrinkles yet, but it's definitely changed. I wouldn't worry about it too much, tbh.


----------



## nanefy (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh my god, I was beginning to think I was the only person!!!

I am 27 years old and to be honest I'm not sure if I've always had this crepey skin on my eyes, but its now so annoying I'm wondering if its an aging thing!!!  It really irritates me because I watch so many tutorials (some with women who are older than me) and they apply their eyeliner and their eyes dont budge even a millimeter!!! the minute I touch an eyeliner brush to my eye, it moves.  If I lift my eyebrow to tighten the skin it doesn't really help because when I put it back down again, the line has disappeared under the skin I was holding up.  

To be honest, I would never consider getting laser, or any other cosmetic procedure to fix this, because I think its an important part of aging and being a woman.  We can't all have perfect faces/skin/features (as much as it would be great).  

Some days are better than others (for some strange reason, my eyes can be great, but mostly its a nightmare applying eyeliner).  I find that on the days where my eyes are a nightmare, I only want to apply a small amount of eyeliner and because of the crepeness of my skin it ends up getting bigger and bigger until I could cry because my eyeliner is a mess!!!  It certainly doesn't help when you have to watch all these fabulous videos of people with perfect skin and eyes! :-( lol

I have decided to start doing my own makeup tutorials, because I think it's important to have another angle i.e. work with what you've got!!!

Anyway, if anyone knows of any cream (or non-invasive alternative) then let me know - otherwise.................Good Luck!!!


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 27, 2008)

Sometimes it's down to genes. I'm 21 and my eyelids are not tight either, they never were, neither is my undereye area. I also have hooded eyes, and that fold that comes over the crease extends to the outer corner of my eye, so I really have to make all sorts of weird flicks with my eyeliner so it looks decent. And what's worse, that fold on the outside corner does not extend the same on both eyes, so when my eyes are closed, my eyeliner doesn't look symmetric, but it does once I open them. 

Pencil eyeliners on the top are a no-no because I can't make an even line, I have to keep running it back and forth, or *really* pull at my eyelid and I find the brushes that work best for lining my upper lashline are the type of brush that come with liquid eyeliners and thin (like MAC 210), but flexible brushes. Believe me, you can work with what you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You just have to have lots of patient to go through trial-and-error


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

I have this problem as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My eyelids look so wrinkly when I put eye colors on...I use UDPP and it seems to look much better when I apply a powder base on top of that. BE's Well-Rested does a pretty good job of that...I don't worry too much about it though because most people I know could care less what my eyeshadow looks like...much less that its wrinkly.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 28, 2008)

_I think its genetics too, for me anyhow eyeliner pencil on the upper lid just doesn't work for me, I've ordered fluid line and a 210 brush and am going to experiment with that... Though I'm sure some of mine is age too i'm 29, and starting at 25 I started to notice fine lines on my hands etc etc.  No dermatologist here and frankly i'm SCARED of cosmetic procedures. Lazers, Acid peels and SURGIES scare me, I'll be honest if there was a gauranteed completely painless 100% safe way to get something fixed, I'd probably do it.  But because its the real world and its NOT like that.   I'll just have to live with  my numberous numberous imperfections and signs of aging. 

_


----------

